# Excel - Spalte soll sich bei Klick öffnen



## dg87 (4. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes (weiß nicht genau nach was ich da googlen soll).
Ich habe eine feine Tabelle. Bei einer ganzen Zelle kann es vorkommen, dass mehr Text kommen kann. So sieht die Tabelle auch etwas doof aus, weil sie unterschiedlich groß ist. Heißt, ich schreibe und er macht dann viele Zeilenumbrüche, weil die Zelle nicht so lang ist. 
Klar, ich könnte die Zelle vergrößern, aber das möchte ich nicht.

Kann man das so einstellen, dass die Spalte IMMER eine feste größe hat, wenn mehr Text drinnen steht, das halt im Hintergrund bleibt und erst SOBALD man auf die eine Zelle klickt, dass dann der ganze Text angezeigt wird?
So bleibt die Größe der Tablle schön übersichtlich.

Wäre klasse - vielen Dank


----------



## tombe (4. November 2013)

Also wenn du die Zelle mit der rechten Taste anklickst und dann auf "Zellen formatieren" gehst, dann gibt es dort das Register "Ausrichtung".

Wenn du dort bei "Textausrichtung -> Horizontal" den Eintrag "Ausfüllen" auswählst, wird nur so viel Text angezeigt wie in die Zelle passt.

Der Rest wird erst sichtbar wenn du in die Zelle klickst. Allerdings wird die Zelle nicht größer sondern der Inhalt wird oben in der "Bearbeitungsleiste" angezeigt.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## dg87 (19. November 2013)

Das hat mir schon sehr gut weitergeholfen. Im Moment mach ich es so, dass ich meine Infos so in die Spalte schreibe:
ddmmyy - Notizen
ddmmyy - Notizen

Dabei wird nur eine Zeilte angezeigt, wenn ich dann mit doppelklick draufgehe öffnet er die komplette Spalte, so solls sein - Dankeschön.
Da ich jetzt hin und wieder mir die Excel Datei ausdrucke hätte ich noch eine Frage. Kann ich das so einstellen, dass er mir zum Beispiel die ersten drei Zeilen einer Spalte immer anzeigt, den Rest nur wenn ich dann den doppelklick mache? Also eigentlich alles wie oben, nur dass er mir drei Zeilen anzeigt, statt nur die erste. Denke man muss da vll die Spaltengröße Fix machen oder so?

LG


----------



## dg87 (25. November 2013)

Sorry dass ich nochmal drunter poste.
Kann ich die Spaltenhöhe einfach fix machen, sodass er meinetwegen in einer Zelle ungefähr drei Zeilen anzeigt und den rest dann abschneidet?
Wie bereits erwähnt steht in einer Zelle zum Beispiel drei Zeilen so
ddmmyy - Notizen
ddmmyy - Notizen
ddmmyy - Notizen
ddmmyy - Notizen

Und ich möchte  dass er nur so anzeigt
ddmmyy - Notizen
ddmmyy - Notizen
-------------------------

Also zwei Zeilen und den Rest abschneiden.


----------



## Drogist (25. November 2013)

Moin,

markiere die Zellen/Zeilen und setze beim Zellformat die Zeilenhöhe auf xx (bei mir wäre es 33).


----------



## tombe (25. November 2013)

Nun dann gebe der Zeile (nicht Spalte) die gewünschte Höhe die du brauchst um zwei Zeilen anzuzeigen. Die "33" von Drogist kann passen, hängt aber letztendlich von der gewählten Schriftart und -größe ab!

Wenn du dann den Text eingibst musst du für den Zeilenumbruch "ALT + Eingabe" drücken damit es klappt.


----------



## Drogist (25. November 2013)

Es geht auch mit Fließtext ohne ALT+ENTER. In dem Fall muss beim Zellformat - Ausrichtung das Kästchen Zeilenumbruch mit einem Häkchen versehen sein.


----------



## tombe (25. November 2013)

Wenn man das Häckchen dort setzt, wird doch aber der Umbruch automatisch eingefügt und zwar immer nur dann wenn man die Spaltenbreite überschreitet!?

Was wenn ich dann bei obigem Beispiel schreiben will:


```
25.11.2013 - Ein bisschen Text
26.11.2013 - Und hier steht dann viel mehr Text
```

Dann wird das Datum "26.11." nur umgebrochen wenn ich am Ende noch eine Menge Leerzeichen einfüge.


----------



## Drogist (25. November 2013)

Das ist absolut richtig, aber so, wie der TS es beschrieben hat, sind ja schon mehrere Zeilen (auf welchem Wege auch immer) vorhanden. Möge sich nun aber erst einmal der Hilfe suchende melden ...


----------



## dg87 (25. November 2013)

Also ich mache es schon immer so, dass ich selbst den Zeilenumbruch mache, das passt schon so.
Nur finde ich es nicht, wo man die Höhe einstellen kann. Rechtsklick - Zelle formatieren und dann?

Ich würde das direkt probieren.

Vielen Dank vorab

edit:

habs gefunden. Ich hab auf die spalten geklickt, nicht auf die zeilen. Super danke. Genau so wollt ich es haben. 
Allerdings zeigt der den INhalt willkürzlich an. Wenn mehrere Zeilten in der Zelle stehen zeigt er nicht die oberste wie gewünscht, sondern immer erst so ab der mitte


----------



## Drogist (25. November 2013)

Wenn du noch ein wenig mehr suchst wirst du sehen, dass du auch die vertikale Ausrichtung des Zell-Inhalts ändern kannst …


----------



## dg87 (26. November 2013)

es geht ja nicht um das vertikale, innerhalb der zelle wird nicht der erste datensatz angezeigt, sondern immer erst der in der mitte...


----------



## Drogist (26. November 2013)

In 1 Zelle passt stets nur 1 Feld von 1 Datensatz.


----------

